
Wal-Mart's Ultra-Efficient Linux PC Sells Out - nickb
http://www.ecogeek.org/content/view/1130/
======
pstuart
It's the power efficiency that appeals to me.

I want a home server that I can leave on 24/7 without putting a dent in my
power bill.

------
cstejerean
This is good news indeed. I hope the trend picks up and more folks end up
buying machines running Linux.

